# Ninja-Tac from ScarfaceTom



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Got this in the mail yesterday.

Was meant to be a "payment" for taking some Pictures, but since i did not expect something like that i will just go ahead and use it as a *"Tradestarter*".

Materials are:

- smoked Oak

- Zebrano

- Maple

- Walnut

- homemade Mosaic-Pins

I´m very happy with this Shooter.

It is actually my first "sideways-only" Shooter and i did not expect it to be that comfortable to hold.

What really shows the Genius behind this Design is the fact that you can use it with the Handle up and down.

It´s a totally different Gripstyle but still very comfortable.

Went for a walk in the wodds today to a small stream and took some Pics. Was raining a bit as you can tell from the Waterdrops 

Thank you once again Tom, you are an Artist for sure! Expect something in return soon


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Simply STUNNING!!!!!

The pictures and the slingshot make an artistic combination!!!

SUPERB!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

there are some very good slingshot artist here on the fourm that there is beautiful.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Wow.... ...just wow. Totally beyond my understanding is the process that it takes to make that thing with one's hands.
Incredible.
SF


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Wow, very nice!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Jeepers Creepers! That's beyond the pale. I can't say anything good enough about this one.


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Thats the nicest slingshot ive ever seen!!


----------



## freeman45 (Jun 2, 2012)

I wonder how long it takes to create something like that..

A tutorial would be nice.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Love it! :wub:

Great photography too.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

That's an awesome fork! Glad you got yourself a SFT Slingshot!!!!! Great pics as always friend.


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

Wow ! One of the nicest I've seen !


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Stunning work realy Nice 
Chears


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Flawless work as always. Your a lucky man Ant. You and mr. Tom are on my list of gentlemen to trade with some day. :naughty: Love the artistic photos to suits the slinger very well. Cherish it, it is a great piece to your collection. :thumbsup:

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm just left in awe at the awesomeness of this one. superb.


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Absolute perfection (if there is such a thing) ... wow.

Great photos Ant.


----------



## Tom Kretschmer (Apr 4, 2013)

Glad you like it Jens.



> Was meant to be a "payment" for taking some Pictures, but since i did not expect something like that i will just go ahead and use it as a *"Tradestarter*".


Very gentle, but please don't exaggerate and try to keep this trade balanced. These awesome pictures are worth a lot more like my (your) catty.

Thanks for all the other nice comments :thumbsup:


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

What more can I add, which has not already been said/typed.....

The slingshot is stunningly a great piece of work; along with your wonderful photographs, which are suburb.

Cheers Allan Leigh


----------



## Bob at Draco (Feb 18, 2013)

Absolutely stunning.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Tom's done a lamination tutorial... I hereby nominate Jens to do a slingshot photography tutorial!


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Ash Sir,

Please consider your post regarding Mr. AnTrAxX photography skills, to be liked.

Yet again I have reached my quota of likes for the day.

So an error pop up shows,and tells me.

Cheers Allan Leigh


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Tom's Ninga style slingshots are AWESOME!!!!!!! This one in particular is fantastic! I like all of Tom's work I have seen so far. But I really like how he has toned down the amount of lamination pieces used and made such a harmonious balance to the composition of the sling shot!!! Wood grains in different orientations. Just AWESOME!!!! Slingshot ART!!!!!  Well done!
The photos are FANTASTIC!!!!!! You two should have a Bratwurst and a BEER!!!


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Yikes! That's a beauty! I would've taken many, many pictures if that SS was going to be the remuneration for my efforts...


----------



## NoForkHit (Jul 26, 2012)

Lamination art! You are both masters!


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Wow...good to know that true craftsmanship lives on !


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Thank you very much Guys for all that positive feedback for such an awesome shooter. Well deserved!

A Tutorial? Hmm...well i don´t think that would make much sense, on the contrary to me sitting on my Balkony with some files, my Workshop is more like Randys when it comes to Photography  On top of that it´s pretty much all basic, nothing fancy...no special Settings, no Photoflash, no Photoshop etc.

Bratwurst und Bier always Scores man haha...always remember: (Jokes about German Sausage are the Wurst!)


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Mr. AnTrAxX please consider your reply liked.

Same "stuff", different day.

Quota of "likes" exceeded, or so a pop up ,box keeps telling me.

Cheers Allan Leigh


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

I can't even.....  Drool.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Excellence in craftmanship and photography!


----------



## keramos (Nov 15, 2013)

The photographs are super as well as the slingshot. Both beautiful.


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Holy mother of all that is awesome and fantastic, Tom's work is like wow, well really both of you guys make some killer slings!! Always a pleasure to view and pine over. I only hope to some day be paired with you guys for Santa time.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Spectacular work of art. Tom is a genius. Thank you for sharing. Beautiful pictures too. You captured the awesome workmanship in detail. Imagine the amount of work put into the creation of this slingshot.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

A slingshot and photos to fall in love, absolout fantastic this shooter, have a good shot !


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Worthy of MOMA


----------



## natydred (Jul 13, 2013)

Wow nice as always. I haven't made a slingshot in a bit and I have broken Fatboy which was my favorite. I need to go back in the shop and work on a new one and this is the inspiration I needed...Thank you


----------

